# ww2 watch



## Stuart3009 (Oct 7, 2019)

need help

my mum has been given a ww2 pocket watch left by her grandad and and there are some markings on the back which she would like to know what they are is there any one that could tell me what they are or could be.

the front of the watch reads: ORATIONS WATCH CO.PRESETIONS then bottom SWISS WATCH

on the back it has arrow point up and markings reads: 305282 then G.S.T.P under it 295443 scratched out then xx under that


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the watch forum. if you want to know how old it is or if it is ww 2, the case back will have to be removed showing the watch movment. cheers, vin


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Stuart3009 said:


> need help
> 
> my mum has been given a ww2 pocket watch left by her grandad and and there are some markings on the back which she would like to know what they are is there any one that could tell me what they are or could be.
> 
> ...


 Is it a demob watch?

I've got my dads and his has GSTP on it I think


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Stuart3009 said:


> the front of the watch reads: ORATIONS WATCH CO.PRESETIONS then bottom SWISS WATCH


 I think you mean ORATOR WATCH Co PRECISION. GSTP is "General Service Trade Pattern", though I think there is some disagreement about "trade". What your mum has is a Swiss made, WW2 service issue watch. The numbers are usually just stock numbers, so probably not significant, but someone else may have more information.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for correcting that reading by Stuart of the legend on his watch @spinynorman - most helpful.

Orator was a brand name used by the Swiss "Schild & Co" watch concern, and here is an advert from 1946 showing three examples of Orator branded watches. Interestingly, the manner of wording for the registrations of "Orator" (and "Reform") seem to imply that Orator was a company in its own right, within the Schild stable, and there are examples of watches where the movement is marked, Orator Watch Co. (pic from s.ecrater.com):










And here is an Orator chronograph from about 1950 with 34.5 mm (excl. crown) gold plated case and steel back; powered by a hand-wind Landeron 288 movement (pics from images.antiquesatlas.com):


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> I think you mean ORATOR WATCH Co PRECISION. GSTP is "General Service Trade Pattern", though I think there is some disagreement about "trade". What your mum has is a Swiss made, WW2 service issue watch. The numbers are usually just stock numbers, so probably not significant, but someone else may have more information.


 there is a lot of info on that subject, but not alway easy to find ! vin



Turpinr said:


> Is it a demob watch?
> 
> I've got my dads and his has GSTP on it I think


 "demob" ? like Big Louie and "the boys" ?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Turpinr said:


> Is it a demob watch?
> 
> I've got my dads and his has GSTP on it I think


 I have my father's Elgin pocket watch, which he described as his "present from King George". I assumed he meant he just didn't give it back after the war, never occurred to me it might have been legitimate. 



vinn said:


> "demob" ? like Big Louie and "the boys" ?


 This is Great Britain. Our valiant troops were "demobilized" after the war. :yes:



> And here is an Orator chronograph from about 1950 with 34.5 mm (excl. crown) gold plated case and steel back; powered by a hand-wind Landeron 288 movement


 Thanks for that. I've developed a bit of a crush on Landeron mechanicals, 99% of which I can't afford. :laugh:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

spinynorman said:


> I have my father's Elgin pocket watch, which he described as his "present from King George". I assumed he meant he just didn't give it back after the war, never occurred to me it might have been legitimate.
> 
> This is Great Britain. Our valiant troops were "demobilized" after the war. :yes:


 I always believed he'd been given it when he was demobbed at xmas 1946 but he may have been given in while he was aircrew during hostilities.

It's a Helvitia although there's no name on the front.I only found out this week that both he front and back screw off.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Turpinr said:


> I always believed he'd been given it when he was demobbed at xmas 1946 but he may have been given in while he was aircrew during hostilities.
> 
> It's a Helvitia although there's no name on the front.I only found out this week that both he front and back screw off.


 The Elgin does that too, so it was probably part of the standard spec. My father was a Quarter Master in the 2nd Btn Kensington Rgt, so I guess he could've had boxes of them.

Here's the watch ...


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

spinynorman said:


> The Elgin does that too, so it was probably part of the standard spec. My father was a Quarter Master in the 2nd Btn Kensington Rgt, so I guess he could've had boxes of them.
> 
> Here's the watch ...


 There's some writing inside the back cover that I thought had been scratched on but I've seen pics of similar watches with the same scratches.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nothing I can see in mine other than Star Case Co branding and, most likely, a servicing mark.



Doesn't look like the OP is coming back.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

on one of the US military pocket watch, the front bezel was not threaded, just a slip fit. i never did find out the reason. vin


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

spinynorman said:


> Nothing I can see in mine other than Star Case Co branding and, most likely, a servicing mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like the OP is coming back.


 The smaller No. to the left and the bottom one in the middle, I couldn't make out what it says

Below is what my dad's movement looks like without the Helvitia stamp.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

diss reguard any "scrached in info" all the watchmaker had their own code or date. diffficult to explain this. vin


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Sep 29, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> The smaller No. to the left and the bottom one in the middle, I couldn't make out what it says
> 
> Below is what my dad's movement looks like without the Helvitia stamp.


 Hi Turpinr,

This is the Helvetia 32A movement which was their standard movement for GSTP Pocket watches from the wartime period.

Helvetia supplied pocket watches to the allies during the war and wrist watches to the Germans. They specialised in waterproof and shockproof watches before the war.

Have a look at my site here for some general info, though I don't have a page on pocket watches yet.

www.helvetiahistory.co.uk

Thanks. Carl.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Carlos Fandango said:


> Hi Turpinr, This is the Helvetia 32A movement which was their standard movement for GSTP Pocket watches from the wartime period. Helvetia supplied pocket watches to the allies during the war and wrist watches to the Germans. They specialised in waterproof and shockproof watches before the war. Have a look at my site here for some general info, though I don't have a page on pocket watches yet. www.helvetiahistory.co.uk
> 
> Thanks Carl.


 Cheers, appreciate that. Below are 2 pics of his


----------



## Bačo (Nov 27, 2019)

Hello everybody. I am new on the forum. Can you tell me more about this watch? I know only that is watch from 1930-1950 period. I have a chance to buy this watch. But i first time hear for this brand. Watch is work. Thank you for helps and answers.























Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------

